

Our First Pivot (or: Don't Give Up) - alexwestholm
http://www.alexwestholm.com/business/our-first-pivot/

======
dbates
In my new project, I keep hearing about all the people who did it before and
stopped. Some pretty big players that are household names. I'm keeping an eye
on what they've done and why they had to stop while not getting drawn into the
"well, if they did it and failed..." quicksand. There are key new developments
that weren't present when the big guys killed their projects so that's what
keeps me moving forward.

I've also been worrying about the whole "what if I find out someone else has
figured this out" thing. I think your post is a swift kick that says to keep
an eye out but to spend time building instead of worrying and to keep going if
the market supports the innovation. Thanks for the post!

~~~
alexwestholm
Thanks for reading it, and best of luck on your project!

